# need a feed for fury klitschko



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2015)

anyone?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2015)

You might struggle as I can't see GM being happy with people posting links to illegal streaming sites.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2015)

they can always go to PM.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 28, 2015)

The poacher said:



			they can always go to PM.
		
Click to expand...

sent :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			sent :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too please??  :thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Me too please??  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I would never support the use of illegal streaming sites but if someone accidentally forwarded me the link by PM as well I would be most grateful.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2015)

A packet of nuts should do it I cant see it lasting long.

Klitschko inside 4 rounds


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Obviously I would never support the use of illegal streaming sites but if someone accidentally forwarded me the link by PM as well I would be most grateful.
		
Click to expand...

Same here...


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Obviously I would never support the use of illegal streaming sites but if someone accidentally forwarded me the link by PM as well I would be most grateful.
		
Click to expand...

I have the same moral compass as you, me too.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2015)

Live dressage on vipbox.tv


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Im doing the legit way via Sky. 

Klitschko by KO in 3.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2015)

i like dressage gary ,thanks mate ,:lol:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Im doing the legit way via Sky. 

Klitschko by KO in 3.
		
Click to expand...

Is it pay per view or normal Sky sports?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2015)

ppv ,im afraid ,thats why i was looking for a streaming site.


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it pay per view or normal Sky sports?
		
Click to expand...

You can watch free on ch492 until 8pm, then its encrypted.


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			You can watch free on ch492 until 8pm, then its encrypted.
		
Click to expand...

Ordered it but can't see it. Very unhappy :angry:


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Ordered it but can't see it. Very unhappy :angry:
		
Click to expand...

All sorted eventually.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2015)

What time is kick off?


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 28, 2015)

10 pm apparantly. Looking forward to it and would like to see Tyson win - but I somehow doubt that he will!


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 28, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			What time is kick off?
		
Click to expand...

9.45 ish


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2015)

If you did find one, do you have to "create an account"?


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Moaning about 2 layers of foam now.....

I've gone for a knockout in the 3rd, Fury to hit the deck, hard....


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2015)

The poacher said:



			i like dressing up gary ,thanks mate ,:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Poacher, I just couldn't stop myself...


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you did find one, do you have to "create an account"?
		
Click to expand...


PM sent


----------



## Andy (Nov 28, 2015)

Sky channel 920 showing it free


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

I think Fury could surprise a few here. He might get knocked down but he will get back up.

I just hope he attacks because he could rock Vlad if he does.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 28, 2015)

sky payment system has  crashed so there showing it for nowt


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

I think Fury is too wound up and could leave himself open for Vlad to knock him about, Vlad is looking pretty cool.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 28, 2015)

Andy said:



			Sky channel 920 showing it free
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2015)

Andy said:



			Sky channel 920 showing it free
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: :rofl:


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Andy said:



			Sky channel 920 showing it free
		
Click to expand...




I had a cheeky look...


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Piece said:





I had a cheeky look...
		
Click to expand...

I didn't, I recognised the number


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2015)

Andy said:



			Sky channel 920 showing it free
		
Click to expand...




Piece said:





I had a cheeky look...
		
Click to expand...

I'm still watching waiting for the fight to start.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2015)

Andy said:



			Sky channel 920 showing it free
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Seen that happen at our club - an old fella asking for the channel for the football on a busy Sunday afternoon - someone shouts out 900 odd and turns over to see a young lady wearing not much - poor fella got a little flustered


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm still watching waiting for the fight to start.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'll go back to 920


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

Reading the feeds as I've not bought it and sounds like Strictly


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

I think as Fury tires, which he will inevitably do, Vlad will them up the pressure and pick Fury off and then land the big one...I think this is the plan...


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm listening to it on the wireless, it sounds a close fight.


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Fury 3-2 up on my card (48-47)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Fury 3-2 up on my card (48-47)
		
Click to expand...

BBC live text suggesting it's 4-1 or even possibly 5-0 to Fury.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Fury 3-2 up on my card (48-47)
		
Click to expand...

What's it the first to in badminton


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			BBC live text suggesting it's 4-1 or even possibly 5-0 to Fury.
		
Click to expand...

bbc live text need to take the tinted glasses off if thats how they think its being scored in germany lol. very little of any consequence so very subjective but expect klitschko is a round ahead on the cards


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			BBC live text suggesting it's 4-1 or even possibly 5-0 to Fury.
		
Click to expand...

Very difficult to score. Fury throwing little and Klitscho even less. Currently its making Pacman v Money looking like a full on bar room brawl...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

Glad we paid the money so far?


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Glad we paid the money so far?
		
Click to expand...

worth every penny of my free online feed :whoo:


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Glad we paid the money so far?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Klitscho has cut issues. Nothing serious, currently.


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

From the 8 rounds I've seen, Joshua will clean them both out.


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

If it stays like this it will be contended decision, neither will accept it, unless something really changes soon to make a big difference.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

The yanks have 6-2 to Fury


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			If it stays like this it will be contended decision, neither will accept it, unless something really changes soon to make a big difference.
		
Click to expand...

neither will have much to complain about either, neither of them has landed more than a handful of clean punches all fight


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Fury 2 up on my 'card'


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

Power punches landed 133 Fury 43 Wlad


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Power punches landed 133 Fury 43 Wlad
		
Click to expand...

you missed out the d birchy


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Fury 3 up for me...but in Germany thats a loss!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

Klitchko is on the dole here. 

Miles behind even with the bent judges.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

11th round and he is still not punching?


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2015)

point deduction so so stupid


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Point off for Fury! Last round...bar something silly, it should be Fury


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

Ref trying to dig him out now lol


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 28, 2015)

Bored now...off back to babestation


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Wee not going to hear the end of this...


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2015)

wouldnt be shocked with any of the 3 possible results being called here


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Rubbish fight but great spoiling tactics from Fury. He should win by one or two or split, but.....


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

New champion or daylight robbery?


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 28, 2015)

Fury has beaten the oppo - now just needs to beat the judges!


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Dodgy draw I reckon...


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

A draw is coming?


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 28, 2015)

I am watching on HBO and they have Fury by 5. Dont know what sky say.


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Everyone has Fury up, BUT, get ready for a split decision, or draw....


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 28, 2015)

Brilliant !!!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

Correct result that!

Unanimous


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Congrats Tyson!


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Caravans are rocking all across the UK


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

Didn't see that one coming


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			Caravans are rocking all across the UK
		
Click to expand...



:rofl:

Free tarmac drives all round!


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			Caravans are rocking all across the UK
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

I predict a sold out Wembley, Fury vs Haye in next 12 months


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2015)

His singing was simply beautiful :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Terrible stats for Klitschko...was he paid off....


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 28, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			His singing was simply beautiful :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Better than yours big man 

Crap fight but right decision. As Birchy says I'd imagine a fight with Haye will happen.


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I predict a sold out Wembley, Fury vs Haye in next 12 months
		
Click to expand...

winner fights Joshua 12 mths later


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 28, 2015)

The result was correct, but it wasn't boxing. A " few " past heavyweight champs will be thinking of making a comeback , after watching that wrestling match.
 And some of the old greats will  be saying FFS and shaking their heads [intentionally].


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2015)

NWJocko said:



*Better than yours big man* 

Crap fight but right decision. As Birchy says I'd imagine a fight with Haye will happen.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, you know that :rofl:

I listenend to it on the wireless, it sounded a tight bout.

The heavyweight division is wide open now though.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

fundy said:



			winner fights Joshua 12 mths later 

Click to expand...

I reckon he would smash either.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I reckon he would smash either.
		
Click to expand...

Joshua needs to prove he can cut it, huge prospect like but not sure how good he is.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 28, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Not a chance, you know that :rofl:

I listenend to it on the wireless, it sounded a tight bout.

The heavyweight division is wide open now though.
		
Click to expand...

Took me back to the Cartwheel Inn :whoo:

Pretty mediocre across the heavyweights just now sadly.

A least it was a fair decision


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2015)

There'll be plenty of grabbing tonight


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2015)

The american with the WBC belt is 35 from 35 and 34 by KO, sounds like he can bang a bit.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2015)

The first fight I've bothered to watch in yonks and while it was the right result it was boring as hell!


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 29, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The first fight I've bothered to watch in yonks and while it was the right result it was boring as hell!
		
Click to expand...

Chris,
Didnt you have enough excitment this  afternoon at Selhurst....:lol:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2015)

Heard David Haye is making a comeback.  that could be interesting if he gets a couple of decent wins under his belt, he could be a challenger in a couple of years.
or he could be on his backside in the first fight and consigned to history....again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Heard David Haye is making a comeback.  that could be interesting if he gets a couple of decent wins under his belt, he could be a challenger in a couple of years.
or he could be on his backside in the first fight and consigned to history....again
		
Click to expand...

Haye has been looking for another big payday but will Fury really want to bother when there are younger and better fighters on the horizon. Not sure he'd risk the title on chance of a punchers luck knockout just to give Haye a final hurrah


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Haye has been looking for another big payday but will Fury really want to bother when there are younger and better fighters on the horizon. Not sure he'd risk the title on chance of a punchers luck knockout just to give Haye a final hurrah
		
Click to expand...

Agree, so Haye will have to work his way up to contender status, he is still a big name and I imagine quite a draw in terms of TV, so some of the blokes bubbling just under top contender status may be tempted by a decent payday. If Haye wins, he shoots up the contender charts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Agree, so Haye will have to work his way up to contender status, he is still a big name and I imagine quite a draw in terms of TV, so some of the blokes bubbling just under top contender status may be tempted by a decent payday. If Haye wins, he shoots up the contender charts
		
Click to expand...

Is he still a big name other than in his own head though? What is he now, 39 or so?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

Think Haye could be his next fight if a rematch with Klitchsko doesn't happen

Then think Joshua will be in line


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think Haye could be his next fight if a rematch with Klitchsko doesn't happen

Then think Joshua will be in line
		
Click to expand...

Don't think Haye can come back and land a Championship bout without  proving himself first.

Fury will need to pick contenders for his next fight, rather than a comeback veteran


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don't think Haye can come back and land a Championship bout without  proving himself first.

Fury will need to pick contenders for his next fight, rather than a comeback veteran
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and not convinced Haye would necessarily win with any style or conviction unless against lowly opposition and what's that going to prove.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don't think Haye can come back and land a Championship bout without  proving himself first.

Fury will need to pick contenders for his next fight, rather than a comeback veteran
		
Click to expand...

They were due to fight a number of times and Haye still has standing with WBO 

Mcguigan this morning was explaining it all in regards retired champions coming back to fight within a certain time period 

But he also said that there is a probable rematch clause in the contract for last nights fight


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They were due to fight a number of times and Haye still has standing with WBO 

Mcguigan this morning was explaining it all in regards retired champions coming back to fight within a certain time period 

But he also said that there is a *probable rematch clause in the contract for last nights fight*

Click to expand...

Thatll be worth watching then ....NOT


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thatll be worth watching then ....NOT 

Click to expand...

Would help insomnia I guess :thup:


----------



## freddielong (Nov 29, 2015)

Tyson Fury world heavyweight champion  just shows how far it has fallen from the greats. He wouldn't have made the undercard in Ali's day and Tyson in his prime wouldn't have even looked at him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Tyson Fury world heavyweight champion  just shows how far it has fallen from the greats. He wouldn't have made the undercard in Ali's day and Tyson in his prime wouldn't have even looked at him.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Heavyweight division is a laughing stock compared to most other weights


----------



## richy (Nov 29, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Tyson Fury world heavyweight champion  just shows how far it has fallen from the greats. He wouldn't have made the undercard in Ali's day and Tyson in his prime wouldn't have even looked at him.
		
Click to expand...

Tyson hahaha name one great he beat? Sure he looked good bombing out nobodies but as soon as he stepped up he was found out. Not a heavyweight great


----------



## richy (Nov 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is he still a big name other than in his own head though? What is he now, 39 or so?
		
Click to expand...

35.


----------



## richy (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think Haye could be his next fight if a rematch with Klitchsko doesn't happen

Then think Joshua will be in line
		
Click to expand...

No chance. Fury has already said he won't give him a shot. He'd have to become mandatory. 

Haye is only interested in the Joshua fight to make some money because he's skint.


----------

